# What's the point?



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

...of doing something healthy like mountain biking, when each time I just come home and crush a bag of potato chips..? :roll:

:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Bowl of ice cream for me.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Bowl of ice cream for me.



I hear it has recovery properties similar to chocolate milk... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2008)

True, both are dairy. Those salty chips must really quench your thirst.


----------



## skiboarder (Jul 15, 2008)

Greg, do a recovery drink instead.  It really helps to restore the muscles for better function the following day.  I will write a thread about recovery drinks.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Those salty chips must really quench your thirst.



Don't worry. The beers are taking care of that! :beer:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> ...of doing something healthy like mountain biking, when each time I just come home and crush a bag of potato chips..? :roll:
> 
> :lol:



Buy a new mousetrap, set it and carefully place it in the bag and put the bag out of reach of your children. I'm told that after just one time of getting your fingers crushed by the trap you'll stop with the chips. Buying a new trap vs using one you might have around the house is key if you want to eat the chips later. :wink:

Course, if you simply switch to Snickers bars your on your own. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I hear it has recovery properties similar to chocolate milk... :lol:



:roll: You laugh....
http://www.thefinalsprint.com/2006/06/announcing-the-new-sport-drink-chocolate-milk/
http://www.winforum.org/HeraldTimes_StagerResearch.htm
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/02/24/health/webmd/main1342839.shtml
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/524370


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Myself, I had a chocolate milk on the way home and a couple nice pieces of home made banana nut bread when I got home.  That wasn't too bad, until I had the ice cream cone...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> ...of doing something healthy like mountain biking, when each time I just come home and crush a bag of potato chips..? :roll:
> 
> :lol:



You're skinny so you can eat all the chips you want....Almost everyday after skiing..I eat steak or nachos or pizza always washed down with beer..and I wonder why I can ski everyday and still not drop a pound..lol

I bypassed beers after golf the otherday..I feel like after playing a round of cart golf..I don't deserve to pig out and drink gallons of beer..


----------



## awf170 (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're skinny so you can eat all the chips you want....Almost everyday after skiing..I eat steak or nachos or pizza always washed down with beer..and I wonder why I can ski everyday and still not drop a pound..lol
> 
> I bypassed beers after golf the otherday..I feel like after playing a round of cart golf..I don't deserve to pig out and drink gallons of beer..



Eating a whole bag of chips isn't good for you even if you are skinny.  Being skinny is still no excuse to eat shitty.  And as far I can tell a few hours of night skiing on groomed terrain really isn't that much of a workout.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Eating shit food isn't the way to live a long life.. then again, only eating vegetables and your quality of living may not be all that great either.

Even if someone's skinny it's possible to have poor vitals... like cholesterol, tri count, blood pressure, resting pulse, etc.

Actually Greg, you crave chips after a ride because you need to replace the salts you sweat out.  It's natural.  It's just the fat and cholesterol in the chips that isn't really what you need.  Switch to something lighter like pretzels.  Also, try some electrolyte replacement while you're riding, your craving for salts will be lessened at the end of the ride plus you'll feel and ride better.

I use chocolate milk (made w/ 1%) for a recovery a lot and usually plan rides so I'm ready to eat a full meal afterwards.  The hour after you stop the activity is really the golden time for recovery.

Having the vegetable garden is great because since I'm cheap and hungry a lot, I go down to the garden to get stuff to eat and I love knowing that it's also free, minus the sweat and time.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Eating a whole bag of chips isn't good for you even if you are skinny.  Being skinny is still no excuse to eat shitty.  And as far I can tell a few hours of night skiing on groomed terrain really isn't that much of a workout.



FTW.  +1 Austin.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're skinny.



This is true. Though I can't help but think someday my metabolism is going to suddenly slow way down and I'm going to blow up like a balloon. My weight has been steadily increasing over the years. In college, I was a super skinny mo-fo like Austin, mostly in the 140's. Now, I'm approaching 170 which is probably an ideal weight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is true. Though I can't help but think someday my metabolism is going to suddenly slow way down and I'm going to blow up like a balloon. My weight has been steadily increasing over the years. In college, I was a super skinny mo-fo like Austin, mostly in the 140's. Now, I'm approaching 170 which is probably an ideal weight.



One thing I realize more and more is that most skinny people aren't naturally skinny but eat healthy..or have a small appetite.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One thing I realize more and more is that most skinny people aren't naturally skinny but eat healthy..or have a small appetite.



I'm naturally skinny. I can eat big meals like a horse, but I don't normally snack so that probably helps.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

When I was 18 I was 150 pounds
Now I'm 28 and I'm 210 pounds

at that rate I'll be 330 pounds at age 48...so I need to do something right quick..as in tomorrow..lol..my ideal weight is 185-190 pounds..based on my frame..


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm naturally skinny. I can eat big meals like a horse, but I don't normally snack so that probably helps.



Eating smaller meals and snacking more often on stuff that's not shit would be healthier.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 16, 2008)

I, on the other hand, exercise so I can eat crappy foods that I enjoy... but not during the week, though.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 16, 2008)

UMMM   its fun.    Look at it this way.  Those chips were history whether you went riding or not.  At least you burnt them off before you ate them.


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> UMMM   its fun.    Look at it this way.  Those chips were history whether you went riding or not.  At least you burnt them off before you ate them.


Good point!  :beer:

I find it funny that if I eat apples, they send me into a tailspin eating frenzy.  Strange.... :blink:


----------



## snoseek (Jul 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Good point!  :beer:
> 
> I find it funny that if I eat apples, they send me into a tailspin eating frenzy.  Strange.... :blink:



Wow, apples? Just Apples not other fruit?


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Wow, apples? Just Apples not other fruit?


Whenever I eat apples, I get super hungry afterwards.  Not sure why it's just them - never had that problem with any other kind of fruit.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 17, 2008)

wore my Polar HR monitor one day spring skiing at Sugarbush....burned 3600 calories..was neat looking at the graph of my HR all spikes (HR up when skiing then crashes on the lift, then spikes when skiing, crashes on the lift)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> wore my Polar HR monitor one day spring skiing at Sugarbush....burned 3600 calories..was neat looking at the graph of my HR all spikes (HR up when skiing then crashes on the lift, then spikes when skiing, crashes on the lift)



Wow I didn't realize skiing burned that many calories since a good percentage of the day is spent sitting on the lift.  I bet at Jackson Hole I burn the most calories due to the longer sustained pitch and vert...except for when I do my mad steezy speed groomer zoomer runs off the gangala..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 19, 2008)

I always lose more weight in the winter than the summer.
I think its because I tend to shovel sidewalks and ski a lot in the winter while soups are my fav food.
In the summer, I enjoy a stop at the DQ after a hard burnin bike ride 

All in all, I come from a family of people with over weight tendencies, with the exception of my paternal grandparents.  They were/are extremely active, outdoorsy people.
I don't work out, I just happen to have passions for stuff that keeps me out there doing stuff and burning calories.


----------



## Marc (Jul 21, 2008)

I maintain 160 - 165 lbs in the summer and 165 - 170 lbs in the winter.  The extra insulation helps.  I'm 5'11".


----------

